# Esbroncar



## felixgata

Bona tarda a tots:

No em queda clar si “esbroncar” es pot traduir com “abuchear” en el següent context o vol dir, més bé, “renyar algú”:

La cultivada Rose Kennedy [mare d'en John Kennedy] sabia idiomes, tocava el piano i escrivia memòries, mentre que la silvestre Marguerite Oswald [mare del seu assassí] *esbroncava* en públic, se servia d’una sintaxi extravagant i escampava teories conspiranoides.

Us poso unes quantes alternatives, però no em satisfà cap:

La cultivada Rose Kennedy sabía idiomas, tocaba el piano y escribía memorias, mientras que la silvestre Marguerite Oswald *abucheaba/echaba broncas/reprendía a gritos* en público, se servía de una sintaxis extravagante y difundía teorías conspiranoides.


Què en penseu? Se us acudeix alguna de millor? Segur que sí...

Moltes gràcies per avançat,

Gata


----------



## Penyafort

Veig que has evitat el verb _abroncar_. Potser no és tan comú en castellà com _esbroncar_ en català, però no trobo tampoc que sigui un verb infreqüent. A més, t'estalviaries de decidir si l'autor vol dir una cosa o l'altra, perquè en castellà també té tots dos significats.


----------



## felixgata

L'havia evitat perquè en un dels diccionaris castellans que consulto posa que és d'ús col·loquial, però veig que al diccionari de la RAE no hi consta com a col·loquial, així que em sembla perfecte, Penyafort.

Moltes gràcies, de nou. El teu ajut ha estat inestimable (ja no tinc més dubtes ),

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Ho sent molt, emperò si va a dir ver, a mi no m'agrada gens ni mica "*esbroncava en públic*" i molt menys les tres propostes castellanes. Ara bé, com es tracta de trobar un verb que expressi al màxim la voluntat de l'autor, no n'hi ha d'altre: esforçar-se a trobar-ho. Espigolant lèxics tot arreu del meu voltant he trobat "*escridassava en públic*" ⇒ _«*vociferaba en público*»_ → _[vocear o dar grandes voces]_ i "*s'esgargamellava en públic*" ⇒ _«*se desgañitaba en público*»_ → _[esforzarse violentamente gritando o voceando]_ i també _«*se despepitaba en público*_*» → *_[hablar o gritar con vehemencia o con enojo] → [arrojarse sin consideración, hablando u obrando descomedidamente]._

Si no l'amoll, em farà mal al cap! L'autor ha utilitzat l'expressió "*mentre que la silvestre Marguerite*". En català 'silvestre', entre d'altres, te el significat de 'mancat de cultura', però en castellà just he trobat referències a plantes, llocs i animal, i cap ni una referida als humans, pertant, si ningú oporta el contrari, millor usa _«*mientras que la selvática Marguerite*» _→ _[tosca, rústica, falta de cultura]. _ 

Obligat estic a afegir que la GEL diu: *silvestre *adj. *1*. Que crece o se cría espontáneamente, sin cultivo, en bosques o campos, — *2*. Inculto, rústico. 
Evidentment el *2*. es refereix al camp no cultivat i rústic també, però mai referint-se a l'home del camp.

Dit això, qued més tranquil.


----------



## felixgata

Increïbles, Xisxomx, la teva tasca d'investigació i les teves propostes.

A mi tampoc m'agrada "esbroncava en públic", però haig de ser fidel a l'autor i trobar la traducció que més s'hi aproxima. 

Segons el DCVB, esbroncar no té el significat d'escridassar, etc., sinó de renyar severament. Quan faci la lectura final, ho medito tot a fons, també la teva reflexió sobre "silvestre", tot i que l'autor compara la margarida, que és una flor silvestre, amb la rosa, una flor cultivada.

Moltes gràcies de nou. El teu ajut ha estat inestimable, de debò,

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Sííí..., no havia reparat la subtil comparança que fa l'autor entre la Rose Kennedy cultivada i la Marguerite Oswald assilvestrada.
Fantàstic! Ara qued tranquil del tot gràcies a tu.


----------



## Xiscomx

felixgata said:


> Segons el DCVB, esbroncar no té el significat d'escridassar, etc., sinó de renyar severament.


Feliç jornada, estimada Gata:
No t'enfadis amb jo  si et preg una revisió als lèxics consultats.

DCVB.
*esbroncar*.
*2. *Renyar severament i a crits; cast. _abroncar, armar una bronca, dar un trepe._
*escridassar*.
Fer crits; parlar cridant, sia per renyar, sia per fer-se sentir de lluny, etc.; cast. _vociferar, regañar.

DDLC._
*esbroncar*.
_*1a*. [N1 *V* N2] (N1[humà]; N2[humà]) *e*_*scridassar*1_. Va venir el gerent amb cara de pocs amics, em va fer responsable de l'aldarull i em va esbroncar d'allò més._


----------



## felixgata

No m'enfado gens ni mica, Xixcomx . Al contrari, t'agraeixo i valoro molt el teu ajut i coneixements.
M'ho miro tot amb calma a la revisió final.

Moltíssimes gràcies i feliç jornada també per a tu,

Gata


----------



## Xiscomx

Si no vols que em posi a jugar amb el teu nom, escriu el meu bé.


felixgata said:


> Increïbles, Xisxomx, l





felixgata said:


> No m'enfado gens ni mica, Xixcomx .


😇


----------



## felixgata




----------



## Xiscomx

Entenc que aquests cinc símbols de gràcies representen cinc gràcies de perdó, però no et compungesquis, perquè jo a tu et permet escriure el meu nom com millor et vengui de grat.
Una honesta i forta abraçada, estimada felixgaxta.🙃


----------

